# Poison oak/ivy?



## mchl236

We just started our flock of Orpingtons (17 of them) and, as they are growing bigger we are extending their yard for more free ranging space. My question is, will a moderate amount of poison oak/ivy in this area affect the chickens in any way?


----------



## cogburn

No, but they get the oil on their feathers and if you are allergic to poison ivy you can catch it from handling the chickens. Another reason to have plenty of fine sand for a dust bath daily.


----------



## TheLazyL

Saw one of the ladies peck at a poison ivy vine. One peck and she more on, guess she didn'tlike the taste. 
Her peak didn't breakout in blusters.


----------



## kejmack

If you can borrow a goat, they will eat it. They love poison ivy/oak. So do sheep.


----------



## Energyvet

I never knew that. Fascinating. I know groundhogs love dandelion. Lol


----------



## TinyHouse

And then I've heard (and am hoping it's true!) that if you drink the milk of a goat that's been eating poison ivy, it will give you some immunity. I have a lot of poison ivy and I'm terribly allergic to it. I plan to get a couple of goats next spring - one to milk and one whether as a companion (since you can't have just one goat - that's asking for trouble). 

But yes, goats LOVE poison ivy, so maybe they will at least get rid of most of it for me.


----------



## Energyvet

Outstanding idea! And you could make goat cheese or depending on the goat get wool. Or is that only sheep? I love goats. I think they are extremely funny. They're always doing something outrageous.


----------



## TinyHouse

I don't know anything about "hair goats" or if there is even such a thing, however, I am getting a doe for the milk. I learned how to milk a goat last summer and I really like the milk. It's super easy to make cheese and you can freeze the milk for when they are dry (just like you can freeze eggs for when the laying slows down). I am having a place build a 40' x 60' metal pole barn here in about 3-4 weeks and I'm putting in a milking room, complete with running water and electricity. It will have 16' side walls so I'll even be able to put a sleeping room above the milk room. It can serve as a guest space and I can stay out in the barn when kids are expected. 

Yeah, I'm pretty pumped about having goats and chickens.


----------



## Energyvet

Excellent. I'll looking forward to those stories.


----------



## Angela Hamilton

I see chickens can eat the poison ivy, but will it spread throughout the yard when they poop? My kiddo got broiler chickens for FFA and we are opening the yard for thet to roam and I have poison ivy in a few places.

Same question for goats. Just in case they want to raise a goat, I would like to be prepared.



cogburn said:


> No, but they get the oil on their feathers and if you are allergic to poison ivy you can catch it from handling the chickens. Another reason to have plenty of fine sand for a dust bath daily.


----------



## chickenqueen

I've got a lot of poison ivy in the tree lines but the chickens don't eat it.Also,had a goat and he seemed to graze head high and higher,not too much from the ground.I don't think they spread it any more than it already spreads.BTW-welcome to the forum!!!


----------

